# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  شَرْحُ حَدِيثِ: مَنْ قَامَ بِعَشْرِ آيَاتٍ لَمْ يُكْتَبْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ وَمَنْ

## عبدالله ابن آدم

السلام عليكم
ورحمة الله وبركاته


الحمدلله


قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ *ﷺ* : مَنْ قَامَ  بِعَشْرِ آيَاتٍ لَمْ يُكْتَبْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ ، وَمَنْ قَامَ  بِمِائَةِ آيَةٍ كُتِبَ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ ، وَمَنْ قَامَ بِأَلْفِ آيَةٍ  كُتِبَ مِنَ الْمُقَنْطِرِين  َ . رواه أبوداود وصححه الألباني

*(* *" مَنْ قَامَ بِعَشْرِ آيَاتٍ " ) : قَامَ بِهِ ، أَيْ أَتَى بِهِ ، يَعْنِي : مَنْ قَرَأَ عَشْرَ آيَاتٍ ف**ِي  صَلَاتِهِ عَلَى التَّدَبُّرِ وَالتَّأَنِّي كَذَا قِيلَ ، وَفِي  الْأَزْهَارِ يُحْتَمُلُ مَنْ قَامَ وَقَرَأَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِلِّ ،  وَقَالَ* *الطِّيبِيُّ* *، أَيْ : أَخَذَهَا بِقُوَّةٍ وَعَزْمٍ ، وَقَالَ* *ابْنُ حَجَرٍ* *،  أَيْ يَقْرَؤُهَا فِي رَكْعَتَيْنِ أَوْ أَكْثَرَ وَظَاهِرُ السِّيَاقِ  أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ غَيْرُ الْفَاتِحَةِ . اهـ . وَالْأَظْهَرُ أَنَّ  الْمُرَادَ بِهِ أَقَلُّ مَ**رَاتِبِ الصَّلَاةِ ، وَهِيَ تَحْصُلُ  بِقِرَاءَةِ الْفَاتِحَةِ ، وَهِيَ سَبْعُ آيَاتٍ وَثَلَاثُ آيَاتٍ  بَعْدَهَا ، فَتِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ . ( " لَمْ يُكْتَبْ م**ِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ " ) ، أَيْ : لَمْ يُثْبَتِ اسْمُهُ فِي صَحِيفَةِ الْغَافِلِينَ .* 

*( "* *وَمَنْ قَامَ بِمِائَةِ آيَةٍ كُتِبَ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ* *" )* *، أَيِ الْمُوَاظِبِينَ عَلَى الطَّاعَةِ أَوِ الْمُطَوِّلِينِ* *الْقِيَامَ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ* *.* *وَالْقُنُوتُ : الطَّاعَةُ وَالْقِيَامُ ، وَقَالَ* *الطِّيبِيُّ* *،  أَيْ : مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَامُوا بِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ وَلَزِمُوا طَاعَتَهُ  وَخَضَعُوا لَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ قِرَاءَةَ الْقُرْآنِ  فِي كُلِّ وَقْتٍ لَهَا** مَزَايَا وَفَضَائِلُ ، وَأَعْلَاهَا أَنْ تَكُونَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ ، لَا سِيَّمَا فِي اللَّيْلِ ، قَالَ تَعَالَى (* *إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ اللَّيْلِ هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْئًا وَأَقْوَمُ قِيلًا* *)* *وَمِنْ ثَمَّ أَوْرَدَ مُحْيِي السُّنَّةِ الْحَدِيثَ فِي بَابِ صَلَاةِ اللَّيْلِ ، وَحَاصِلُ كَلَامِ* *الطِّيبِيِّ* *أَنَّ  الْحَدِيثَ مُطْلَقٌ غَيْرُ مُقَيَّدٍ لَا بِصَلَاةٍ وَلَا بِلَيْلٍ ،  فَيَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُحْمَلَ عَلَى أَدْنَى مَرَاتِبِهِ ، وَيَدُلَّ عَلَيْهِ  جَزَاءُ الشَّ**رْطِيَّةِ الْأُولَى وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ : " لَمْ يُكْتَبْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ " ، وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرَهُ* *الْبَغَوِيُّ* *فِي مَحَلِّ الْأَكْمَلِ ، وَأَمَّا قَوْلُ* *ابْنِ حَجَرٍ* *:* *فَتَفْسِيرِي  ( قَامَ يُصَلِّي ) فِي هَذَا الْمَقَامِ هُوَ الْمُوَافِقُ  لِلِاسْتِعْمَال  ِ الشَّرْعِيِّ . فَمَدْفُوعٌ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يُعْرُفُ فِي  الشَّرْعِ تَفْسِيرُ** ( قَامَ يُصَلِّي ) وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ :  وَفَاتَهُ أَنَّ الْحَدِيثَ مَسُوقٌ فِي بَابِ صَلَاةِ اللَّيْلِ .  فَغَرِيبٌ ؛ لِلْفَرْقِ بَيْنَ الْوُرُودِ مِنْهُ - عَلَيْهِ ا**لسَّلَامُ  - فِيهِ ، وَبَيْنَ إِيرَادِ غَيْرِهِ فِيهِ . وَأَمَّا قَوْلُهُ :  وَهَذَا التَّفْسِيرُ يُخْرِجُهُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ إِلَى أَنَّ مَقْصُودَ  الْحَدِيثِ يَحْصُلُ بِ**مُجَرَّدِ قِرَاءَتِهَا وَلَوْ فِي غَيْرِ  صَلَاةٍ ، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ مُرَادًا ، وَإِنَّمَا الْمُرَادُ قِرَاءَتُهُ  ذَلِكَ فِي خُصُوصِ الصَّلَاةِ - فَمَرْدُودٌ ؛ لِأَ**نَّ الْمُرَادَ  غَيْرُ مَعْلُومٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا يُحْمَلُ اللَّفْظُ عَلَى ظَاهِرِهِ  الْمُتَبَادِرِ مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادَةِ قَيْدٍ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الْقَيْدُ  يُفِيدُ زِي**َادَةَ الْفَضِيلَةِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ .* 

*( "* *وَمَنْ قَامَ بِأَلْفِ آيَةٍ " ) : قَالَ* *ابْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ* *:* *مِنَ الْمُلْكِ إِلَى آخِرِ الْقُرْآنِ أَلْفُ آيَةٍ . ( " كُتِبَ مِنَ الْمُقَنْطِرِين  َ " ) ، أَيْ : مِنَ الْمُكْثِرِينَ مِنَ الْأَجْرِ مَأْخُوذٌ مِنَ الْقَنَاطِيرِ ، و**َهُوَ  الْمَالُ الْكَثِيرُ . يَعْنِي مِنَ الَّذِينَ بَلَغُوا فِي حِيَازَةِ  الْمَثُوبَاتِ مَبْلَغَ الْمُقَنْطِرِين  َ فِي حِيَازَةِ الْأَمْوَالِ .  قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْ**دَةَ : لَا نَجِدُ الْعَرَبَ تَعْرِفُ وَزْنَ  الْقِنْطَارِ ، وَمَا نُقِلَ عَنِ الْعَرَبِ الْمِقْدَارُ الْمُعَوَّلُ  عَلَيْهِ ، قِيلَ : أَرْبَعَةُ آلَافِ دِينَارٍ ، فَ**إِذَا قَالُوا :  قَنَاطِيرُ مُقَنْطَرَةٌ فَهِيَ اثْنَا عَشَرَ أَلْفَ دِينَارٍ ، وَقِيلَ  الْقِنْطَارُ : مِلْءُ جِلْدِ الثَّوْرِ ذَهَبًا ، وَقِيلَ : هُوَ جُمْلَةٌ  كَث**ِيرَةٌ مَجْهُولَةٌ مِنَ الْمَالِ . قَالَهُ* *الطِّيبِيُّ* *، وَقَالَ* *ابْنُ الْمَلَكِ* *:* *هُوَ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ دِينَارٍ .* 

*وَقَالَ* *مِيرَكُ* *:* *وَعَنْ* *أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ* *أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ* *ﷺ** قَالَ : "* *الْقِنْطَارُ اثْنَا عَشَرَ أُوقِيَّةً ، وَالْأُوقِيَّةُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ* *" .* *رَوَاهُ** ابْنُ حِبَّانَ* *فِي صَحِيحِهِ نَقَلَهُ* *الْمُنْذِرِيُّ [وضعفه الألباني]* *.* *وَرُوِيَ عَنْ* *مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ* *أَنَّهُ  قَالَ : الْقِنْطَارُ أَلْفٌ وَمِائَتَا أُوقِيَّةٍ ، وَالْأُوقِيَّةُ  خَيْرٌ مِمَّا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، كَذَا رَوَاهُ الشَّيْخُ* *الْجَزَرِيُّ* *فِي تَصْحِيحِ الْمَصَابِيحِ ، وَأَقُولُ : وَرُوِيَ مِثْلُهُ مِنْ حَدِيثِ* *أَبِي أُمَامَةَ* *مَرْفُوعًا فِي أَثْنَاءِ حَدِيثٍ وَلَفْظُهُ : "* *مَنْ  قَرَأَ أَلْفَ آيَةٍ فِي لَيْلَةٍ أَصْبَحَ لَهُ قِنْطَارٌ ،  وَالْقِنْطَارُ أَلْفٌ وَمِائَتَا أُوقِيَّةٍ ، وَالْوُقِيَّةُ خَيْرٌ  مِمَّا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، وَخَيْرٌ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ* *" .* *أَخْرَجَهُ* *الطَّبَرَانِيُّ* *بِإِسْنَادٍ ضَعِيفٍ . ( رَوَاهُ* *أَبُو دَاوُدَ* *)* *وَابْنُ خُزَيْمَةَ* *فِي صَحِيحِهِ ، وَرَوَاهُ* *ابْنُ حِبَّانَ* *فِي صَحِيحِهِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَمَنْ قَامَ بِمِائَتَيْ آيَةٍ كُتِبَ مِنَ الْمُقَنْطِرِين  َ ، قَالَ* *الْمُنْذِرِيُّ* *قَوْلُهُ : مِنَ الْمُقَنْطِرِين  َ ، أَيْ : مِمَّنْ كُتِبَ لَهُ قِنْطَارٌ مِنَ الْأَجْرِ ، ذَكَرَهُ* *مِيرَكُ* *.

الشيخ ملا علي القاري رحمه الله تعالى
 مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح » كتاب الصلاة » باب صلاة الليل


والله أعلم*

----------


## أبو عبد الله الهوريني

أحسنت وبارك الله فيك

----------

